# Toro hydrostatic adjustment



## steverino49 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a Toro Z4235. Seems to me that when both steering arms are pushed all the way forward, the mower should go in a relatively straight line. Mine turns in a big arc. How do I adjust the hydros? Steering is also very jerky. Any help?


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, steverino49
Have you tried the Toro website to get the owner's manual? Maybe there is a procedure in there.

Built for the Pro in You - Toro TimeCutter Z4235 Zero Turn Lawn Mowers - Riding Lawn Mower


----------

